# Essie Mint Candy Apple



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey ladies!
I was hoping someone had some info for me. I've seen this new Essie nail color called Mint Candy Apple that is a gorgeous cream mint green in a couple of magazines and I've tried Googling it and going to Essie's site and there is no hint of information anywhere. Does anyone know anything about this particular shade or if it's in a collection due to come out? I really want this polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in a bad way and I'm frustrated that I can't seem to find it!


----------



## Willa (Oct 9, 2009)

On TransDesign they dont seem to carry it

Where did you see this? In recent magazines?


----------



## Willa (Oct 9, 2009)

Seems it's goign to be available Nov 1st
Body and Soul: Essie Sweet Time of the Year Holiday Collection


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 9, 2009)

i think they are cute colors


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 9, 2009)

me wants!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_On TransDesign they dont seem to carry it

Where did you see this? In recent magazines?_

 
I saw it in Lucky and Marie Claire and one other magazine that I can't remember but I checked Essie's site and there was no mention of it. Good to know that there is some info on it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Willa (Oct 9, 2009)

My pleasure... the color is so pretty <3


----------



## honeyB3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Hey ladies!
I was hoping someone had some info for me. I've seen this new Essie nail color called Mint Candy Apple that is a gorgeous cream mint green in a couple of magazines and I've tried Googling it and going to Essie's site and there is no hint of information anywhere. Does anyone know anything about this particular shade or if it's in a collection due to come out? I really want this polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a bad way and I'm frustrated that I can't seem to find it!_

 

 read on some website that Essies MintCandy Apple will be sold on the Essie website starting October 15th.  I was also looking for this collection because i had seen it in Cosmo. I just want the polish Rock Candy and maybe Lolli Pop.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 12, 2009)

The collection that this color will be in (Essies Winter Collection) will come out in stores that sell Essie on November 1st!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 22, 2009)

I just purchased this color a few days ago.  I am kicking myself for not getting Chanel's Jade so this will have to do.  I know that they are not exact dupes but it is such a pretty color that I am satifsied!  I also got the new lollipop shade.  Can't wait to get them in the mail!!


----------



## macaddict83 (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I just purchased this color a few days ago.  I am kicking myself for not getting Chanel's Jade so this will have to do.  I know that they are not exact dupes but it is such a pretty color that I am satifsied!  I also got the new lollipop shade.  Can't wait to get them in the mail!!_

 
Ahh didn't see this thead earlier. Here is my question. How close is Mint Candy Apple to Peppermint Patty? Could you swatch them for me, if you have PP that is? Otherwise would you be able to swatch Mint Candy Apple? TY in advance.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Oct 22, 2009)

this girls blog has a swatch of mint candy apple as well as the other two colors, lollipop and rock candy. 

It’s That Sweet Time of the Year, Essie: Essie Winter 2009: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds


----------



## macaddict83 (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_this girls blog has a swatch of mint candy apple as well as the other two colors, lollipop and rock candy. 

It’s That Sweet Time of the Year, Essie: Essie Winter 2009: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds_

 
ah ha, so it is similar. Seems to me that Jade is closer to Peppermint Patty than Mint Candy Apple. Mint Candy Apple seems to have more sheen in it to make it more of a Lustre finish rather than the matte appearance of Peppermint Patty. (Hope that makes sense to you all)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 22, 2009)

My Trade Secret won't get this until November 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not happy, I was craving mint coloured nails today :/


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict83* 

 
_Ahh didn't see this thead earlier. Here is my question. How close is Mint Candy Apple to Peppermint Patty? Could you swatch them for me, if you have PP that is? Otherwise would you be able to swatch Mint Candy Apple? TY in advance._

 
I don't have peppermint patti nail polish anymore but I will do swatches of the polishes when I get them!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Oct 24, 2009)

I too am kicking myself for not getting the Chanel Jade polish. I didn't like it in the bottle but once I saw swatches I loved it! But by the time I went to get it, it was sold out everywhere.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2009)

i shall be getting this polish as soon as it pops up on transdesign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks fabulous!


----------

